# Anyone else play Munchkin?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Super nerd game... thought I might find some players here!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

No takers?... aww


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll loot the room with you any day.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mattakafred said:


> I'll loot the room with you any day.


yaay! We at least have one here 

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

What is it as I never heard of it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> What is it as I never heard of it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Super nerdy card game. It's pretty fun! Look it up on Google.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah ok I thought it was an app based game. Didn't know it was a card game. Guess I am finally old as I can't keep up with the hip new games lol. I will look in to it and see what its all about









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> Ah ok I thought it was an app based game. Didn't know it was a card game. Guess I am finally old as I can't keep up with the hip new games lol. I will look in to it and see what its all about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually been around for a long time 
http://www.worldofmunchkin.com/game/


----------

